# "Cracker" in Gauge 1 -- Almost Done



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Last month I did a little experiment to cut spur gears on the milling machine using homemade cutters. Here’s that thread:

Gear Cutting 

They turned out very well and went into an Earnest Glaser “Cracker” loco, scaled up to Gauge 1. Lot’s of progress recently. Today got the air test done on the chassis and motor.










The motor has a 7/16” bore and 5/8”. Gave it a good, oily 3 hour run and everything looks good. Pretty good torque. Should do the job.

The boiler is done and mounted on the footplate.










The flue has 4 crossbars, 90 degrees to each other, 3/4" spacing. They are just 1/8” diameter copper rod that protrude into the boiler as far as they can. Hopefully they will transmit extra heat into the water.

And a little jazz on the smokebox










Cab done and mocked up.










Burner done and tested. It’s the same burner Mr Glaser uses on the Gauge 0 Cracker. The small size is plenty. That flame is really hot and quiet.



















The burner tank mounts under the footplate, out of sight. The fill valve and burner valve sit above the footplate. Total burn time is 8 minutes 30 seconds. Probably have to refill before pulling out of the yard.

Just have the steam piping left to do and paint. Hopefully done this week in time for our monthly run Saturday. Should look something like this


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob,
a nice in-between project. As usual impeccable workmanship. How is your ride-on loco coming along? 

Regards


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is really neat! very simple and elegant!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. My wife is off to Japan for a month. So, instead of beer, pizza and dancing girls I'm working on the ride-on. Hopefully get the motor and transmission done.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

That is very cool Bob, I really like the burner and tank. I too am looking forward to seeing your progress on the CliShay. 

Jason 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Our little locomotive, now named “Chip”, made its public live steam debut today. After a debug run and an adjustment to the pivot spring, it ran like a champ all day.

The cute little fuel tank under the footplate did not work out at all. After a bench test Thursday, it was gone. It was too small and could not be refilled if the chassis was warm by any amount. So Friday was spent making a new fuel tank and mounting on a spare flat car. The new fuel tank carries enough gas for 3 runs.










Chip is a “suicide” engine. No safety, no throttle, no lubricator. Light it up and it goes when it’s ready.










And the fuel car. Eventually make that a box car or something for it.










Chip is a strong little engine. Andy tried to bog it down with 5 cars and Chip walked away with all of them


Here's some vids.

Chip, run 1 

Chip, run 2 

Chip, run 3 

Chip, run 4


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a nice mine car in the background at the end of video #2. 
That little engine runs really well! Now you need to put some rocks in the gondolas and see how it pulls them.


----------

